# ThreeVerb kit has fuzzing sound



## hmasi (Dec 4, 2019)

Hi.

I just built ThreeVerb kit (bought from Musikding) and effect sound is fuzzy. When turning mix pot to zero or playing very quietly sound is plain like pedal would be switched off.

Kit was missing one 100K resistor, but I added it from my own stock.

Any idea what would cause this issue?

Attached is photo inside pedal.

-hmasi


----------



## Robert (Dec 4, 2019)

Aside from the fuzzy sound, do you hear a reverb effect?


----------



## hmasi (Dec 4, 2019)

Robert said:


> Aside from the fuzzy sound, do you hear a reverb effect?


Yes, I can hear reverb effect.


----------



## vigilante398 (Dec 5, 2019)

I had that happen on my Hydra build, turned out to be a bad FV-1. Hoping for your sake that's not the case since that's the most expensive part of the build.


----------



## hmasi (Dec 9, 2019)

vigilante398 said:


> I had that happen on my Hydra build, turned out to be a bad FV-1. Hoping for your sake that's not the case since that's the most expensive part of the build.


How nice.. Well I guess I need to keep looking and think about order another FV-1 as last option.


----------



## hmasi (Feb 24, 2020)

vigilante398 said:


> I had that happen on my Hydra build, turned out to be a bad FV-1. Hoping for your sake that's not the case since that's the most expensive part of the build.


It was the FV-1 itself making issue. I ordered new FV and it worked like it should. So thanks for the tip!


----------

